# "Rescuer" drowns animals..........



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

I think that this woman should have done to her what she did to those poor helpless animals.. 1 1/2 is defenilty NOT long enough or even near


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG...and the worse she'll get is a year and a half?

I don't even know what to say about it......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> This person apparently may continue to be actively seeking animals to "adopt".


Anyone who could still give this lady an animal should be shot....


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Anyone who could still give this lady an animal should be shot....


I totally agree with you on this


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG. What kind of sick person does that?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

There just aren't words to describe how low humans can stoop! Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa,

I can't even bring myself to open the link and read the story. I can only imagine...

People never cease to amaze with the cruelty they are capable of. This is just so sad and cruel.

I wonder how she would feel if her punishment were to face the same fate she subjected these animals to??


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So I read that even though she admits to killing over 600 dogs and cats they can only charge with one count because they only found one animals body. Then even if she gets a year and a half I bet she could be out in 11 months, with good behaviour and 3/4 time served. 
All we can hope for is for whatever time she spend in jail it will be the worst time of her life. Maybe some of the other women in her prison would like to inflict some "jail house justice".:crossfing


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

And people wonder why rescues seem to picky? Anyone with a sob story could be this woman, ya know? I hate that we can't just take people at face value. Someone ALLOWED her to "adopt" some of those animals...the rescue community has been warned because that's where she turns apparently. It's just sickening.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ohio lawmakers need to revisit thier animal cruelty laws. A year and a half is just a slap on the wrist for a crime that should recieve 10 years minimum. This nut case of a woman will probably kill again.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Ohio lawmakers need to revisit thier animal cruelty laws. A year and a half is just a slap on the wrist for a crime that should recieve 10 years minimum. This nut case of a woman will probably kill again.


I agree with you on this and who know's how far she will take it take it next time..


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Isn't this how serial killers start out? Just sickening.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sad and cruel, I dont want to think about it.....those poor animals....horrific!. It is amazing how many sick, wicked and demented people there are in this world!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

yes the laws need to be very harsh for crulety cases far too much of it going on .

Taking fur of this animals & writing there names on. Its like out of a nasty Horror movie. How long befor she does it to humans if she hasent dont it already.WE dont need to be sharing the air with monsters like that    Those poor animals Bless them all


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is just horrible. I just don't know what to say but I do hope that they will get stricter laws there for people like her who sadly do exsist.


----------

